# Looking to replace CPAP units



## cruiseforever (Jan 11, 2013)

My service is thinking about upgrading it's CPAP units.  I am looking for recommedations on CPAP units.  Thanks for any advise that you can give.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone that does not require a generator is good by me.

In no particular order:
- BLS System's Rescuer CPAP
- O2 RES-Q
- Mercury FlowSafe (most compact)


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 11, 2013)

Boussnignac CPAP system is what we use and have no complaints. Though they do require what I feel to be excessive O2 to run them.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 11, 2013)

The Mercury Flowsafe is what my company is switching to in the next month or so. We currently have the Boussnignac system and hate them. They're difficult to keep adjusted properly, and they definitely use an excessive amount of O2.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 11, 2013)

We're currently using the O2 RES-Q, but trialing disposable CPAP systems. We haven't found one that we love yet.


----------



## Sublime (Jan 12, 2013)

Christopher said:


> Anyone that does not require a generator is good by me.
> 
> In no particular order:
> - BLS System's Rescuer CPAP
> ...



Do you have any experience with the Rescuer CPAP? We just got these and I haven't used them yet. Still don't understand how these disposable devices generate that amount of PEEP off 5-10 lpm


----------



## Christopher (Jan 12, 2013)

Sublime said:


> Do you have any experience with the Rescuer CPAP? We just got these and I haven't used them yet. Still don't understand how these disposable devices generate that amount of PEEP off 5-10 lpm



I have, they're rather involved to setup on a patient. I recommend having the patient hold the mask to their face before you get the harness going. It can be pretty intimidating for them.

Most of these work on Bernoulli's Principle with an exhalation diaphragm to help increase the pressure. Some employ Venturi "jets" as well.

If you look at a Boussignac system, they have no exhalation port diaphragm and operate entirely upon the Bernoulli principle, where gas mixing provides the pressure difference the patient exhales against.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 12, 2013)

fast65 said:


> The Mercury Flowsafe is what my company is switching to in the next month or so. We currently have the Boussnignac system and hate them. They're difficult to keep adjusted properly, and they definitely use an excessive amount of O2.


Hey fast, did you guys switch away from the Green plastic head strep e black fabric webbing? Made a world of difference in getting a better more reliable fit. But i agree the green plastic were a nightmare


----------



## fast65 (Jan 12, 2013)

Corky said:


> Hey fast, did you guys switch away from the Green plastic head strep e black fabric webbing? Made a world of difference in getting a better more reliable fit. But i agree the green plastic were a nightmare



Yes sir, we switched to the webbing a few months ago, and while I agree they're much better than the green plastic straps, they still just don't seem to stay adjusted real well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 12, 2013)

I'll have to look at what we have. Ours are all disposable (one time use). 3 different mask sizes and 3 different valves.


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Jan 14, 2013)

We switched to these disposable units about a year ago.  We had the whisper flow units for about 10 years prior.

Turn the oxygen to 15 and put the Jock strap on and you are good to go.  I have not had a poor experience with these units.  Nothing to adjust, nothing to screw up, just a simple system that you pitch when you are done.  It interfaces well with a neb set up.

They do make a much louder humming sound than the whisper flow units.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Trashtruck (Jan 15, 2013)

We use the Autovent 4000 as well as the Flow-Safe system. The Flow-Safe is more simple and more portable. The Autovent destroys your 02 supply, is bulky, and can confuse somebody with the numerous dials, gauges, knobs, settings, etc. as opposed to the simplicity of the Flow-Safe. 
Both work just fine, but depending on your service, cost is usually the bottom line.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2013)

We use the Pulmadyne disposable unit. Carry the medium and large mask, mediums are supposed to fit the majority of patients. I've personally never used it except in training but they are easy enough to use. Medics that I've talked to who have used them said they worked just fine. Only 3 peep settings (5, 7.5 and 10 mmHg) and they use a fair amount of O2 (Pretty sure the number was 12-15 minutes on a full D-cylinder is what I was told) and also require you to use a minilator to attach it to the onboard ports or the pig-tail on the portables.


----------

